# Pretty fucking serious debate going on in Discord, im alarmed, and want answers, right freaking now.



## Haxsys (May 8, 2020)

Which is better, the tortoise or the turtle?

How and why? Please discuss.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 8, 2020)

Haxsys said:


> Which is better, the tortoise or the turtle?
> 
> How and why? Please discuss.
> 
> ...


I am partial to turtles after all the times I've snorkeled with them while living in Hawaii. The first time you see one up close in the water is quite magical. My uncle told me when he was a little kid many decades ago, he'd grab and hold on to their shell and they would propel him through the water like an underwater jetpack.

From a traveler's perspective, a turtle is more relatable because they travel thousands of miles across the ocean to migrate. Whereas, tortoises are more like homebums....generally staying in one small area for their life, if I'm not mistaken. So therefore, sea turtles are way cooler IMO.


----------



## Haxsys (May 8, 2020)

iamwhatiam said:


> I am partial to turtles after all the times I've snorkeled with them while living in Hawaii. The first time you see one up close in the water is quite magical. My uncle told me when he was a little kid many decades ago, he'd grab and hold on to their shell and they would propel him through the water like an underwater jetpack.
> 
> From a traveler's perspective, a turtle is more relatable because they travel thousands of miles across the ocean to migrate. Whereas, tortoises are more like homebums....generally staying in one small area for their life, if I'm not mistaken. So therefore, sea turtles are way cooler IMO.



Turtles all the way dude.


----------



## Haxsys (May 8, 2020)

What part of hawaii were you snorkeling with our fine aquatic friends?


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 8, 2020)

Haxsys said:


> What part of hawaii were you snorkeling with our fine aquatic friends?


Oahu, north shore mostly


----------



## Haxsys (May 8, 2020)

iamwhatiam said:


> Oahu, north shore mostly


Turtle bay?


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 8, 2020)

Haxsys said:


> Turtle bay?


A lot of them at Pua'ena point where I liked to surf. And there'd ALWAYS be some at the nude beach in Mokuleia. god how i loved snorkeling in the nude with sea turtles, what a blast. of course, you can find them most places. seemed like there were more on the north shore tho


----------



## Haxsys (May 8, 2020)

iamwhatiam said:


> A lot of them at Pua'ena point where I liked to surf. And there'd ALWAYS be some at the nude beach in Mokuleia. god how i loved snorkeling in the nude with sea turtles, what a blast. of course, you can find them most places. seemed like there were more on the north shore tho


That sounds epic dude.


----------



## whfiv (May 9, 2020)

iamwhatiam said:


> Oahu, north shore mostly


Nice! I lived in Kaneohe back in the late 70's-mid 80's. Good memories!


----------



## allyncooper (May 9, 2020)

Turtle. Because I had one as a pet when I was a kid. His/her name was Floyd.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (May 9, 2020)

I value both.... I don't choose between species at this level.

Both have deep meaning for me.... seriously - because both have been around for so long, and both are very prone to being wiped out by long term negative actions of the human race.

*apologies, because I know this is not the response you are looking for...


----------



## Odin (May 10, 2020)

OMFG... I love you for asking this question... because I don't know the answer. 

The best kinda asking!

I love sand and water... 

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Haxsys (May 11, 2020)

Hard to choose, but ima go with turtles, because zombie kid but also they are sweet majestic lil beasts.

Im pretty happy with the polls rn


----------



## Haxsys (May 11, 2020)

Both creatures carry their homes with them, they are some of nature ultimate vagabonds.

I wish I could just go inside myself and fall asleep. Wouldn't need a damn thing.


----------



## Odin (May 11, 2020)

I chose tortoise.... I actually think the turtle in the sea has a better view and has made great appearances in pixar movies??


but the Galapagos islands had those tostoise's and that influenced Darwin right? In effect causing a shit load of thinking in the world about life while creating much controversy through the years. 

so... as a victim of existential angst... I have to laugh and appreciate that.


----------



## Haxsys (May 12, 2020)

How many tortoises and turtles are carrying on living happily in there tiny mobile homes completly unneffected by the corona virus right now?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 14, 2020)

Turtle because duh, because I'm a ninja turtle.
And to answer your question @Haxsys its better a lot better here in CA then before we started this quarantine crap. Putting laws on people that can't keep their hands to themselves is majorly a positive.


----------

